# Using a thin template



## AStasunas (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello. I'm new to the forum but not to using a router. 

I'm trying to make a pattern to make dash bezels from a thin template about the thickness of standard laminate. I would use a ball bearing pattern bit, but I think the gap between the bearing and the cutter would allow the cutter to ride up on the template and ruin it. I thought about a solid laminate trimmer but I'm concerned about the heat from friction to again ruin the template. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,

Tony


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tony

I will suggest using a thicker template, 1/4" MDF ..think scroll saw to make the template...

=======



AStasunas said:


> Hello. I'm new to the forum but not to using a router.
> 
> I'm trying to make a pattern to make dash bezels from a thin template about the thickness of standard laminate. I would use a ball bearing pattern bit, but I think the gap between the bearing and the cutter would allow the cutter to ride up on the template and ruin it. I thought about a solid laminate trimmer but I'm concerned about the heat from friction to again ruin the template.
> 
> ...


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

AStasunas said:


> Hello. I'm new to the forum but not to using a router.
> 
> I'm trying to make a pattern to make dash bezels from a thin template about the thickness of standard laminate. I would use a ball bearing pattern bit, but I think the gap between the bearing and the cutter would allow the cutter to ride up on the template and ruin it. I thought about a solid laminate trimmer but I'm concerned about the heat from friction to again ruin the template.
> 
> ...


 
Use a 1/4" spacer between the template and the workpiece. Make it almost the same shape as the template but about 1/8" short of the template edges. Then glue it to the template you have.

If this works okay, then you're done. If there are difficulties using it, then use it to make a new, thicker, template as suggested.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Tony and welcome to the router community.


----------



## AStasunas (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for your response. I think that may work!

Regards,

Tony


----------



## albion (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi AStasunas
Don't know if this will help but could you use perspex as the template or guide
Can get varying thickness and easy to cut. Lexen you can cut with sissors.
Good luck with it.
regards Albion.


----------

